# SERIOUSLY COOL MICRO LATHE



## RIMSPOKE

I SAW THIS ONE ON E-BAY . 
IT IS A ManSon MASTER LATHE . WHAT A GEM THIS IS ! 

IT LOOKS ALL THE WORLD LIKE A MONARCH 10EE THAT GOT SHRUNK IN THE WASH . 
NOW IF ONLY WE COULD OUTFIT IT WITH A MICRO DRO !


----------



## Hal H

That is some kind of  cute.

Has anyone ever run one ?

Hal


----------



## FOMOGO

That certainly does have a very high cute factor. Looks like for the kind of work you would be doing on it, you might want a finer carriage feed than the rack on that one seems it would provide. Mike


----------



## Ulma Doctor

what an awesome little lathe
great score!


----------



## T Bredehoft

FOMOGO said:


> , you might want a finer carriage feed than the rack on that one seems it would provide.



It appears to have a lead screw, the literature says something to the effect that it has "longitudinal power feed."

Edit: there's one on Ebay now, inflation has struck.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manson-Mast...366831?hash=item1a27c4ecef:g:HZMAAOSw4CFYyeBv


----------



## ghostdncr

Wow! Only 4 hours to go and no one's bid on this gem?!?!


----------



## darkzero

I was on a hunt for one these years ago. They go for big money & don't pop up often, too rich for my blood. Also check out MonoLathe & DuoLathe. There are a few videos of these on YT if you want to learn more about them. Then I started looking at watchmakers' lathe but I still would rather have one of these.


----------



## Terrywerm

Two bids, $1126 took it.


----------



## chips&more

I have a few of them. To me, they are for display only. Mechanically, they are just a tad above being a toy (and I’m just trying to be nice!). But, they sure are cute to look at!!!!!!


----------



## Strangerthings169b1

Now THAT is some kind of cool!


----------



## darkzero

chips&more said:


> I have a few of them. To me, they are for display only. Mechanically, they are just a tad above being a toy (and I’m just trying to be nice!). But, they sure are cute to look at!!!!!!



A FEW OF THEM?!? Damn you! *jealous


----------



## Ken from ontario

Now that we are talking about cute lathes, this($950) Swiss made watchmakers lathe has been for sale for months and no takers, how could that be I wonder:
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/c...on/1185881065?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## David S

I think because it is a watch makers lathe and you have to be good at or enjoy working with a graver, rather than the cross slide of a machine lathe.

David


----------



## RJSakowski

See it in action here. 



Also, a good bit of information about it here. http://www.lathes.co.uk/manson/


----------



## Rockytime

David S said:


> I think because it is a watch makers lathe and you have to be good at or enjoy working with a graver, rather than the cross slide of a machine lathe.
> 
> David



It is a sweet looking lathe but appears more fragile or less robust than the Boley or similar lathes.


----------



## Tozguy

Its kinda hard to imagine operating a lathe using tweezers.


----------



## ideologist

Tozguy said:


> Its kinda hard to imagine operating a lathe with tweezers.



I bet this lathe can make some fine toothpicks, though!


----------



## rzbill

Yeah but according to the Bugs Bunny cartoons, you have to start with a freshly felled log to make one toothpick.  Can you chuck that log in this??


----------



## ziegedw

Rimspoke and RJSakowski,
I have a Duo Lathe, by Small Machines Inc., buy it has no motor.
Could you please take some photos and dimensions of yours so I know what to look for in a replacement?
You can send them to me off-line at: ziegedw@gmail.com.
Thank you in advance, 
Dean Z. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

